# What do I do with the hair around the face.



## Presley (Jun 11, 2007)

I am trying to grow Presely's hair out long, at least on her head but she has so much hair in her face all the time. I will pull it back and put it in a pony tail and it works for a very short time. Her eyelashes and all the hair between her eyes and on the top of her nose go wild and I can't find her face. I want it to be long so I can pull it back and put bows in it. My vet told me that I need to cut the hair around her eyes because it is irratating her eyes and that is why she has tear staining. Do I need to keep her hair short around her face? Any suggestions? I am not sure what to do.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it's a personal decision I was growing Mia's out when the groomer snipped snipped. :smmadder: Cody's is almost to the point that it all can go into the topknot. I try to use these http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/...irls/Girls.aspx to keep it out of their faces along with the topknots.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda made a mess of his top knot a couple of months ago. My solution as those hairs are coming back has been to put a couple of barretts in his hair (the baby kind that are really light weight). Works wonderfully. I just had to distract him with some cookies after putting them in the first few times. He looks extra girly and frou frou so I've been letting his dad take him out hehehe I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Those clips are great! Right now, I have Maggie in a double top knot because the hair in the front is a lil short. I would highly recommend purchasing good bands, they make all the difference.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I am trying to grow out Eros' hair and I have the same problem with him, especially since he enjoys pawing at his topknot right after I do it. I've found that it helps to have double topknots on him for now and to tie them lower rather than where they should be...that way it gets the little hairs that are going wild along with the others. When he makes a mess of his hair I sometimes just slick it back with water or redo his hair. I tried clips on him to keep the hair back, but he always managed to get them out. They weren't the tiny ones though, so maybe those will work better. It sure is annoying not being able to see their big, beautiful eyes, isn't it?! If only they'd leave their hair alone after we fix it lol wishful thinking.

Attached is an example of him with his hair tied up lower to catch his shorter bangs hehe. Sorry about the crazy looking feet we're getting that fixed tomorrow  

[attachment=27341:ErosBlBow.jpg]

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Presley (Jun 11, 2007)

I just noticed that I put this in the wrong catagory. Oopps, maybe one day I will figure it out. I thought that I was in the grooming section. Thank you for the suggestions. So does anyone trim the hair around the face when the hair is long? I did not like it when my vet said that I need to trim her hair around her face. I think it will be ok once her hair gets longer. I just don't know how to get it there. Presley doesn't like anything in her hair and she does rub her head on the floor after I fix her hair and paws at it, it is so frusterating. Will they eventually leave their hair alone? I have had bows and clips in her hair since I got her 3 months ago. She is probably breaking some of her hair. I think that I may need a better band. Does any one know where to get a good band? I have tried the goody hair clips but it was not the itty bitty ones, I will try that next. Presley also has the hairs on the top of her nose that go wild also. Does anyone use a gel or something to slick back the hair. I do not like not seeing her cute little face.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I just noticed that I put this in the wrong catagory. Oopps, maybe one day I will figure it out. I thought that I was in the grooming section. Thank you for the suggestions. So does anyone trim the hair around the face when the hair is long? I did not like it when my vet said that I need to trim her hair around her face. I think it will be ok once her hair gets longer. I just don't know how to get it there. Presley doesn't like anything in her hair and she does rub her head on the floor after I fix her hair and paws at it, it is so frusterating. Will they eventually leave their hair alone? I have had bows and clips in her hair since I got her 3 months ago. She is probably breaking some of her hair. I think that I may need a better band. Does any one know where to get a good band? I have tried the goody hair clips but it was not the itty bitty ones, I will try that next. Presley also has the hairs on the top of her nose that go wild also. Does anyone use a gel or something to slick back the hair. I do not like not seeing her cute little face.[/B]


I use these bands for Eros and he doesn't seem to mind them much when I don't have a bow on him too.

I wanted to put gel in his hair too lol but the vet told me no 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## tonisbows (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi there, I was reading your post. A Bow is great way to pull your babies hair back and they will also look really Hip and Stylish too! My name is Toni and I make really cute Bows! I am giving everyone a 15% discount if they follow this link to my Website! I know you will just love the adorable website and my bows! Have fun shopping! Here are some pictures of my bows!










Click Here for 15% Off!



Kindest regards,
Toni
Toni's Bows


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs never leave their top knots alone. In which case you will always be dealing with the short little pieces getting in their face. If you can't stop it, then trimming may be the best bet. Even using gel, it will only look nice for a little bit. Appropriate bands can make all the difference. I use the lightest weight I can and am sure to loosen the top knot hair with the tail end of a rat tail comb to be sure it is comfortable.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I promised pics:










Sleepy dog










In action


Those are the little tiny barrettes I got. I found they work better if you do a split top knot. This is how I band Soda's head.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can make two pigtails only not side by side but one in front of the
other. Make the front one contain all the hair around the eyes and hair
half way up .. then make another for the hair from halfway up to the top
of the head. Then, if there's enough length you can band them together
(not at the root of the bands but just the pigtail hair together in a third
band to keep it out of the face. This works pretty well to grow out those
tough short haired bangs.


----------



## Presley (Jun 11, 2007)

Soda is beautiful! He is so white, no tear stains! I am going to have to try the double pony tail that several of have told me about. I think that it may work. I have some of the baby clips and I will try those as well. I think that she will get those out and eat them. I will have to keep a close watch on her to make sure that she doesn't get them out. Where do you get the bands? Can you get them local or do you have to order them? I need to post new pictures. The ones up now are a couple of months old. I will try to get them up in the next day or so. Thank you guys for the info. It has been a big help. I now know that it just takes a little extra work to get that hair to grow out and get some good bands.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The black bands are from Lainee LTD. Wayne was at the national and found me a boy color LOL They are small and the lightest weight. Dogbows.com has essentially the same thing. I've found the lightest weight bands work best for me. 

Soda has never had bad staining...genetics. I only wash his face when he gets a bath. Just wipe out his eyes and the corners of his eyes daily. 

Thanks for the compliments. We think he's pretty cute, too.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Soda pop is VERY white indeed..what a sweetie


----------

